
Cleaner, more elegant, and wrong - ingve
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20040422-00/?p=39683
======
sfifs
And this is exactly why the Go language philosophy treats errors as return
values of functions forcing it to be handled right where the function was
called rather than later somewhere in the code as "exceptions" which are apt
to get missed.

